# Official Pre-Season Thread:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Game 1 Lakers*
*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers(0-0)

WHEN: Thursday, October 9th at 7:00 PM Pacific
WHERE: SaveMart Center in Fresno, California
MEDIA: KCal 9[HD]
Clippers Last Game: Not Available 
Lakers Last Game: ??-?? vs Utah on October 7th 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Cuttino Mobley | Al Thornton | Marcus Camby | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Mike Taylor | Eric Gordon | DeAndre Jordan

Lakers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Derek Fisher | Kobe Bryant | Lamar Odom | Pau Gasol | Andrew Bynum

Lakers Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Trevor Ariza | Josh Powell

Q's Quote:
"Here we go. NBA basketball is finally here, and I'm ecstatic to see how the Clippers gel. Starting out our pre-season against the Lakers will be a tough game, and this could be the first of a possible 7 times we face the Lakers this season[1, maybe 2 more in preseason, 4 in regular season and playoffs could happen]. Should be a good game up in NoCal. Lets do this. :smoothcriminal:"


Q's Prediciton: Not available during pre-season
Q's Prediction Record: null
*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any reason this game is in Fresno? I wonder what type of response Baron will get up there.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

daaaamn finally anyone know how much the tickets for these pre season games are going for? 
i aint gonna hate the lakers are pretty stacked as far as their starting line up goes

maaaan im excited to see what we do out there on the floor man how chris and marcus camby are going to play along side each other baron and the rest of the guys ...
my biggest concern is our bench....at the 2 we need some help 

BUT damn CANT WAIT!


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.savemartcenter.com/index.php?option=com_jcalpro&Itemid=26&extmode=view&extid=146

I'm thinking about going since I go to school nearby.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

We are less then one week away from Clipper basketball!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

First game tomorrow, its going to be a bit weird not seeing certain faces but I am excited about this new team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

36-30 at the end of the first with the Clippers in the lead. It seems like we just can't miss. Ricky Davis is 3-4 from behind the arc, Thornton is playing solid and Baron is filling up the stat sheet with 7/4/3 and a steal in 6 minutes. I'm glad we brought Jason Hart back, Brevin Knight was garbage.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

47-39 Clippers with 4:45 left in the half.

Brian Skinner and Paul Davis are impressing me big time on the defensive end, and doing what I expect on offense. Jason Hart is just awesome, I'm so glad we got him back, saying it for the 2nd time, but it just is due to how good he is compared to Knight. Novak is just what I expected, standing in the corner and doing nothing else. I hope Taylor comes in and ends this half against Brandon Heath.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

55-42 with 2:15 left in the half, Clippers keep going. Camby probably won't play tonight, but our other backup bigs are doing well. Jordan showing some immaturity, but he has some great energy and can really jump. Taylor doing a decent job of running the team, should be doing way better in my opinion. Steve Novak is money, hits two consecutive treys, which is all he's good for. I know its pre-season, but damn, I love those "bingooooooos"


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

59-48 at the half. Those last couple of minutes had some nice plays. DeAndre grabbed the ball on an attempted block, but it was goaltending. Mike Taylor had a nice slash and lay-up with the shot clock running down and CJ Giles had a sick putback jam for the Lakers. Mike Taylor also ends the half nice with a little tear drop. 

Jason Hart and Mike Taylor being our #2 and 3 PG's are much better then all our PGs put together from last season[Knight, Dickau, Smush, Barret, Cassell] which says a lot and our backup bigs are playing exceptionally well[Davis, Skinner, Jordan, Thomas]. Dunleavy is yet to play a guy who is a question mark to make the roster. Lets see if he keeps the guys that should make the roster to try to get some chemistry going with all the changes the team went through in the 2nd half of the game, although I want to see Noel and Sumpter.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think Taylor is doing really well right now, he's getting to the rim when he has to and finding the open man. Davis is rebounding quite well as well, even when Bynum was in the game.

I wish we could watch Baron more, I didn't see the first quarter.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

65-54 with 5:43 left in the third, Clippers still lead. Third quarter has been sloppy on both sides.

Kaman is having a bad game, flat out. He can't seem to find the bucket, no matter what he does, but he is getting nice shots off. Davis is making such a huge difference for us on the offensive end. Bring the scrubs back in! I want to see more of Jordan/Novak/Taylor!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

74-56 with 2:55 left in the third.

Baron is just fire with his passes and his intensity. Don't tell him its pre-season, he'll say it isn't. Bynum had impressed him, but when you can't back down Paul Davis, DeAndre Jordan and Tim Thomas easily, it makes me question why I put him in my top 7 Centers list. Kaman is playing sloppy, I wonder if he still thinks its the Olympics. Juice has some great intensity, him being the starting SF will be awesome. Jordan is sooo raw. Just add Gordon and Camby, you got one hell of a team. I can not wait until the season tip-off!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i really really ilke how baron pushes the tempo every possession down
we are playing great


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

75-65. Clippers end the third with some sloppy play, but hey, its preseason for the refs as well. Got to love Dunleavy picking up a tech. Juice needs to calm down as does Taylor. Should be a good ending, even if it is preseason.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

77-71 Clippers with 8:51 left in the game. Sloppy, sloppy, sloppy play by the Clippers and AIRiza is single handedly bringing the Lakers back. David Noel and Al Thornton have some butterfingers and Taylor seems nervous out there. No surprise if Hart comes in for Taylor right about now. Oh yeah, Novak is so horrible when he isn't shooting.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Mike Taylor weathering the storm.

It happens when momentum shifts, but the important thing is that they can ride it out.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips extend it to 90-78 with 5:14 remaining in the game. 

Sumpter and Noel are both garbage, neither have a shot to make the roster. Steve Novak is just ice cold when it comes to shooting, but is just cold when it comes to everything else. Brian Skinner is one hell of a shot blocker, defensive and veteran presence. Ricky Davis is running the point, that is damn funny, but he did set up Novak for a trey and Taylor for a duece.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 97-78 and not looking back with 2:43 remaining in the game. Dontell Jefferson and Jelani McCoy are in, one might make the last spot, which Noel nor Sumpter will based off tonights performance, but I doubt that. Taylor is impressing me, as is Brian Skinner's presence on the court.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im fine getting rid of mccoy, sumpter, noel 

i like mike taylor he reminds me of Q Ross but a PG 

im really really liking most of our players
but someone i hadnt seen in action that im barely watching now that i really like is mike taylor


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Final Score: 107-80 Clippers win. 

I'm going to eat, then will post my player ratings and MotM[Man of the Match]


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:worship: Baron Davis :worship:

Baron was great, man its going to be fun watching him lead the Clippers this year. Kaman had a bad game but it was mostly his timing, he'll get it done as training continues. Ricky looked pretty good in the 1st. Novak proved that he shouldn't be left alone on the perimeter as he will knock down the open shot. Then Taylor he had a pretty good game, he had a few bad plays but overall he did quite well. Overall the Clippers played some good defense today.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Player Ratings:

Baron Davis: 12/7/3 with 3 steals in 18 minutes. There is no doubt Baron Davis was the oMt[ManoftheMatch] with his leadership. In the little time he played, he showed that he can take over the game anytime he wants, but is also a great passer. I give him 10/10. 

Chris Kaman: 4/7/1 in 17 minutes. Kaman had a pretty bad game, but it just seems to be that hes off and should get everything back on track as training camp and the pre-season continue. Playing with Boom Dizzle will greatly help him out. 5/10.

Al Thornton: 10/4/2 in 24. I liked what I saw from Juice out there, except those sloppy sequences in the third. He seemed calm on the court and played solid D. It'll be interesting following his development. 7.5/10

Tim Thomas: 8/4 in 18. He left the game with a strained groin, but played well on the court when he was in there. Finished shots, and had solid leadership. 6.5/10

Cuttino Mobley: 2/4/1 in 21. He just seemed invisble on the court. I don't really remember him doing anything during the entire game. 3/10

Brian Skinner: 3/1 with 3 steals and 4 blocks in 20. The guy was a beast out there when it came to the defensive end, never giving up on a play. On top of that, he had such a calm veteran presence, was such a good pickup. 7/10

Mike Taylor: 20/3/3 with a steal in 19. Dude had a great game, minus some horrible sequences leading to 5 turnovers. He did shoot 75% from the field[9-12] and showed some good crossover skills, not to mention speed. He should make the roster relatively easily. 7.5/10

Ricky Davis: 17/4/2 in 26. Davis seemed like he just fit in with the Clippers out there tonight. He was able to get people involved and got to score himself when he wanted too. 7/10.

Steve Novak: 12 Points, 4 treys in 19. I loved how he was able to knock down shots, and his lack of defense didn't hurt us tonight. 9/10.

Paul Davis: 7/2 in 15. Davis impressed me tonight, got solid position even against the bigger Bynum when he seemed to want too. Was calm and poised on the floor, better then I've ever seen him. 7/10.

DeAndre Jordan: 2/4 with a block in 11. DeAndre had one shot attempt and it was a very nice jam, but picked up a T. The guy is very raw and it showed tonight, he will develop to be solid as time goes on, and will be a steal for us. 6.5/10.

David Noel: 1 rebound, 2 turnovers in 4 minutes. Dude was garbage, shouldn't even be considered unless he greatly impresses the rest of the way. 1/10.

Curtis Sumpter: Stat line of 0s in 8 minutes. I got mad at him early, but he seemed to calm down after. Still shouldn't make the roster either. 2.5/10.

Dontell Jefferson: 2 Assists and steals in 4 minutes. I liked what I saw from him this year, and if we have an open roster spot, I won't mind keeping him around. Solid d, and was poised with the ball. 4.5/10.

Jelani McCoy: 3 Points in 4 minutes. If we didn't have so much depth up front, I'd keep him around, but since we do, he won't be making the roster. Heat should look to sign him, I'd take him over Joel Anthony easily. 3/10.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I doubt know if anyone one else noticed, but at the start of the game the entire Clipper bench stood until they scored their first basket. That's something that Baron brought over from GS and just shows the chemistry that this team is building with a true leader like BOOM DIZZLE!!!!!!!!!

This is the Baron Davis Era baby!!!

I'm lovin' this team already!!!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i love the enthusiasm but im still apprehensive something bad will happen and will play the "wait and see" card


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I doubt know if anyone one else noticed, but at the start of the game the entire Clipper bench stood until they scored their first basket. That's something that Baron brought over from GS and just shows the chemistry that this team is building with a true leader like BOOM DIZZLE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the Baron Davis Era baby!!!
> 
> I'm lovin' this team already!!!!


yeah i saw this too and if memory serves me correct we have never done this


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> yeah i saw this too and if memory serves me correct we have never done this


No we haven't. But it shows what type of influence he already has on the whole team. And the guys on the team seem like they really like each other. The bench jumped up every time someone did something on the court. They already have shown more team unity in one preseason game than they ever did when Bland and Corey were here.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

something else i noticed that i hope can amount to victories
just by watching the first game i noticed we are playing with more confidence AND THATS HUUUUGE
its like baron instilled a sense of confidence in the players....he talks ****, ricky davis talks **** 
and jason hart was even acting like a tough guy hahaha 
i dont think its a matter of being cocky, its just a matter if not taking **** anymore 
and this is greeeeat

maaan the 2nd game is not till tuesday


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I liked how Mike Taylor got pissed off when his team didn't warn him about the Radmonovich screen. Shows that the guys can't let each other go and they have a right to be angry when they aren't accountable for that.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I liked how Mike Taylor got pissed off when his team didn't warn him about the Radmonovich screen. Shows that the guys can't let each other go and they have a right to be angry when they aren't accountable for that.


Absolutely agree! We never used to see that with benedict brand teams (probably because he was worried he would get his *** handed to him), but this team seems to have attitude, and a swagger to them. This kid Taylor played like a baller on Thursday, and I absolutely dig the way this team could potentially play. 

I understand the feeling of wanting to be tentative on buying in on this team's possibilities, but F it: I'm rooting 100% and I can't wait to see which seed we'll be come playoff time!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Game 2 Thunder*
*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(1-0) @ Oklahoma City Thunder(1-3)

WHEN: Tuesday, October 14th at 5:00 PM PST
WHERE: Ford Center
MEDIA: 1260 AM
Clippers Last Game: 107-80 over Lakers
Thunder Last Game: 110-104 over Rockets 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|








|







|








Baron Davis | Cuttino Mobley | Al Thornton | Brian Skinner | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Mike Taylor | Eric Gordon | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report:

Baron Davis (flu like symptoms) is day to day. 
Marcus Camby (bruised right heel) and Tim Thomas (strained left groin) are out. 
Eric Gordon (high right ankle sprain) and Paul Davis (sprained right little finger) are probable.


Thunder Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Earl Watson | Kevin Durant | Jeff Green | Nick Collison | Chris Wilcox

Thunder Key Reserves







|







|








Russell Westbrook | Kyle Weaver | Johan Petro

Injury Report:

Joe Smith (fractured nose), Desmond Mason (knee injury), Kevin Durant (ankle injury), and Jeff Green (sprained right ankle) are day to day. 
D.J. White (jaw surgury) is out.

Q's Quote:
"After a nice start to the Boom Dizzle Era, the Clippers go out and play against the Soni, oops, Thunder. Should be like every other preseason game, but Wilcox vs Jordan will be a nice matchup to see.:smoothcriminal:"


Q's Prediciton: Not available during pre-season
Q's Prediction Record: null
*​


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

we should win this, but id rather mike use this pre season to look at what is going to be our most productive starting 5
but also when it comes to the bench have em produce not give up the lead like they did the other day against the lakers


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i want to see eric gordon play


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Baron is not playing as he didn't make the trip as he got the flu today. It is unfortunate but its preseason so it doesn't matter.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

IS THIS GAME ON TV? 
i have league pass and cant find it


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

is there any way to watch this online?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, online stream is needed.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Whats up with the flu bug going around the Clips? Its only preseason but this team still needs to gel and finds some chemistry


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Just saw the final box score. Looks like Mikey Taylor had another good game. Man this kid has some long arms. He has the potential to be a solid PG especially after seeing him school Farmar in Fresno the other night.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thorton with a monster game. Also Taylor and Davis put up nice numbers as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn it gets me mad that this is barely the 2nd game and i couldnt watch it, and i made a thread on another forum asking where i could watch it and they gave me a link but by the time i woke up (i was watching the rays red sox game) the game was over
if others are not televised i will pm you guys a link or something if i get one


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Mike Taylor was paired with DJ Augustine on the pre-draft work out. I guess DJA got schooled too.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Again no Baron, TT, or Camby tonight. Jordan might play some though.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Taylor holds it down in Baron's absence. Impressive, even against the mighty Thunder. I don't think this team is going to miss J-Will much at all.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone have the video of Mikey Taylor schoolin Westbrook and dunking down the lane??


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am following via boxscore and Gordon is going off in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gordon had a huge game, 33 points and 2 steals. Taylor had another good game with 21 points, 9 assists, and 3 steals. Man I wish this game was on tv, it looked like it would have been nice to watch.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the game was on Comcast sportsnet or something like that it was the Kings network and it was good to atleast watch it like that 

the Clippers were down all game, and down by like 17 i believe at one point.....and then all of a sudden in the 2nd half we were coming back....with mike taylor and eric gordon and wow mike logged in some BIG minutes....we cut the lead down in the 4th kept on getting within single digits...and the kings would just sing a bucket...then within 2 and the Kings would just sink a bucket.....but we finally did it in the last minute we closed it out 
i thought Ricky Davis was going to ruin it for us he had a couple stupid mistakes...AN 8 SECOND VIOLATION that could have cost us the game ..an offensive foul....a stupid foul ...all near the end of the game..
.but we stopped the kings on the other end in the last minutes....being it was pre-season i was pretty exciting
by the way, if mike taylor keeps showing us what he is i dont think jason hart can get that backup spot unless we combine his and mikes minutes or something....

and god please keep ricky davis from bringing up the ball or dribbling the ball for more than a couple seconds he is very Maggettesque when it comes to ball handling/turning the ball over/ and taking stupid shots


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Gordon had a huge game, 33 points and 2 steals. Taylor had another good game with 21 points, 9 assists, and 3 steals. Man I wish this game was on tv, it looked like it would have been nice to watch.


it was :yay:


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Saw the game (people who couldn't see this game, search "FTA") Gordon and Taylor are bonafied STUDS!!! Gordon is STRONG and can shoot 29 footers with EASE. He can get to the rim AND finish. He took over the 4th Qtr. Taylor is a solid back up that i believe will somehow get time WITH Baron AND GORDON. His "D" is excellent (3 steals), he made nice passes for easy dunks and his shot is consistent. what a steal for a 2nd rounder! The team was down nearly 20 points in the 3rd qtr but then Gordon went off! Then, the whole Clipper team got hot. what a comeback considering we didn't play Baron, Thornton, and Camby. This young Clipper team RUNS like never before! I'm hella excited about this team!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha its funny Yahoo has the final score as 114-112 Clippers
but they actually fouled mike taylor with almost no time left and he made two free throws so they made the score 116-112 ....but i noticed that the Kings network left the score on the ticker as 114-112 hahha so their scorer probably didnt add those two points or something


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

shaunliv said:


> Saw the game (people who couldn't see this game, search "FTA") Gordon and Taylor are bonafied STUDS!!! Gordon is STRONG and can shoot 29 footers with EASE. He can get to the rim AND finish. He took over the 4th Qtr. Taylor is a solid back up that i believe will somehow get time WITH Baron AND GORDON. His "D" is excellent (3 steals), he made nice passes for easy dunks and his shot is consistent. what a steal for a 2nd rounder! The team was down nearly 20 points in the 3rd qtr but then Gordon went off! Then, the whole Clipper team got hot. what a comeback considering we didn't play Baron, Thornton, and Camby. This young Clipper team RUNS like never before! I'm hella excited about this team!!!


yeah mike taylor plays like those players that hustle just to get a coaches attention....but the difference is he is actually good/skilled
when he threw up that floater from like the free throw line i was like woah 
then when he did a quick cross and drove to the hoop run out of floor haha and jumped out of bounds and hung in the air to pass it to a WIDE OPEN Mccoy

right now my ideal lineups would be : 

Starting : 

Baron Davis
Cuttino Mobley
Al Thornton 
Skinner
Kaman

to give those guys a rest we can have a lineup of

Mike Taylor 
Gordon 
Davis
Camby
Jordan


and sub jason, skinner and novak if anyone playing their position is struggling


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

if weasel is "hella" excited than i am only going to assume that the box score speaks for itself and that this team looks legit


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Gordon lit it up today, I didn't think he could score like that in the NBA.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> if weasel is "hella" excited than i am only going to assume that the box score speaks for itself and that this team looks legit


I never said "hella." :azdaja:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I never said "hella." :azdaja:


oh nvm it was shaunliv haha

i was thinking you lived in oakland for a second lol


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Cant wait till the regular season to see if these guys can really play. Personally i never put too much stock in preseason superstar performances, heck even korolev scored 20 in a preseason game, but still, its nice to see the ability of some of these guys. 

Taylor seems to have the potential of being a barbosa/monta ellis type player. Not a PG in the purest of senses, but someone who understands angles so well that he can get by almost anyone.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I want to see how these rookies fair against playoff starters.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope mike dunleavy realizes how great deandre jordan can become
there is really one main thing to being a dominant center in the league, THROWING IT DOWN WITH FORCE WHenever you are near the rim
and he tries to do that every single time down 
hell, personally what do you guys think made andrew bynum so great last year when he played ? he learned that dunking it whenever you are near the rim is the way to go 
if deandre works on other aspects of his game, moves, a shot , footwork i think he can become one of the great centers
i would throw him in behind chris kaman


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Didn't I say Jordan would be the savior of the Clippers?:clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2008/10/baron-davis-upd.html



> he Clippers' Baron Davis, who got hurt today in practice, won't play in either of the Clippers' pre-season games this weekend at Staples Center.
> 
> Thumbs up: Davis' injured left ring finger is sprained, not broken, according to X-rays.
> 
> The subsequent MRI, however, was inconclusive, so Davis will be reevaluated on Monday,


...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

is todays game on TV?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers lost but it looks like the Raptors were trying to win with the amount of minutes their starters got. No real stand out performance by anyone tonight but glad Kaman had a his first decent game of the preseason.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

isnt it enough with the experimenting....i think mike should use his opening day lineup in a couple of these pre-season games cuz i mean **** for all we know the chemistry is going to be horrendous

right now it seems like it will be 

Baron Davis
Cuttino Mobley
Al 
Tim Thomas
Chris Kaman


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im getting really mad that i have like a million channels and i have only been able to see two pre season games


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers beat FC Barcelona a few minutes ago. Thornton had 23 points and 11 rebounds. Gordon with 17, Ricky with 16, and Novak with 15 (all his shots were 3's).


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

as long as novak hits his shots i dont care if he only shoots threes


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

BD out 4-6 weeks, Camby questionable for the season opener. It looks like the Clipper Curse is still in effect.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Game 6:V Suns*
*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(4-1) @ Phoenix Suns(3-3)

WHEN: Tuesday, October 21st at 7:30 PM PST
WHERE: Staples Center in L.A. Cali!
MEDIA: ESPN 710 AM
Clippers Last Game: 114-109 victory vs FC Barcelona 
Suns Last Game: 111-108 victory vs Charlotte Bobcats



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Al Thornton | Paul Davis | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Mike Taylor | Eric Gordon | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report
Marcus Camby (bruised right heel), Baron Davis (sprained left ring finger), and Tim Thomas (strained left groin) are out.


Suns Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Steve Nash | Raja Bell | Matt Barnes | Amare Stoudemire | Shaquille O'Neal

Suns Key Reserves







|







|








Leandro Barbosa | Grant Hill | Boris Diaw

Injury Report
Alando Tucker (strained left hamstring) , and Steve Nash (sprained right ankle) are day to day.

Q's Quote:
"Closer to the season we get. :smoothcriminal:"


Q's Prediciton: Not available during pre-season
Q's Prediction Record: null
*​


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

what a surprise...this game aint on TV


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

when is camby going to play?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn, i don't even remember what a clipper game looks like anymore. This sucks, i guarantee fox sports or ktla won't put anything good on during this timeslot anyways.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> when is camby going to play?


Probably the first game of the season.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

checked on tv and nothing
piece of ****


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Probably the first game of the season.


i sure hope we will be at a cohesive unit at that point. the clips need to be on their A game throughout the whole season if they want to contend


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

we would have a better idea how are team is going to do if we could watch a game
****ING **** again no game on TV?
i understand the Clippers, but not even the Blazers are anywhere?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah it kind of sucks not being able to watch these preseason games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Yeah it kind of sucks not being able to watch these preseason games.


tell me about it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm again we lost....
the season is just around the corner isnt it time mike dunleavy experiment with your REAL lineup ?
atleast onCE? 
or does he think everything just going to work magically the first game putting out a unit that has done nothing together


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He can't though everyone is injured. From what I heard Baron, Camby, and TT are all out for the rest of the preseason. I am sure he would love to get them all playing together but unfortunately he can't.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I was at the game, and I didn't have good seats, nor was I able to fully focus on it, but here's what I took out of it:

*Al Thornton* is going to have a great season. He has extended his range on the jumper, but it seems like he is falling in love with that midrange J he has. 

*Mike Taylor* has great defensive hustle, but he needs to greatly work on his handles and court vision. He kept getting burned by Jerryd Bayless.

*Steve Novak* is a three point specalist, and this is nothing new, but besides that, he can not do anything else. It seems like he gets scared when the ball in his hands and he can't get a shot off. At least he hustles on defense big time.

*DeAndre Jordan* has the basketball IQ of a 3 year old, but he should be good for a highlight play a game. 

*Eric Gordon* had a dissapointing performance going up against Bayless. Even Batum was able to burn him.

*Chris Kaman* Still seems in offseason form, Oden was pushing him around on both ends of the floor, needs to start finishing inside.

*Paul Davis* Played solid D on Oden, better then Kaman surprisingly, just needs to knock down the mid range jumper which he will get a ton of.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Last preseason game is over, Mobley and Gordon had the best stats.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont like the sound of this last performance. definitely not the game you want to have before the start of the season


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I am really disappointed in the way the preseason ended. Granted none of the top guys were there but it just seems as though after the great start to the preseason the team just fizzled (echoes of last season to boot). 

Marcus Camby in particular has been a monster f-ing disappointment. Seriously, everytime I see a picture of him or read one of his quotes he sounds like he is still "heart-broken" that he's not with the nuggets anymore. Get over it already! Oh, and F going to "have dinner with them." Get out there and swat some of their shots, and show them what they'll miss, not how much you'll miss them.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I was at the game, and I didn't have good seats, nor was I able to fully focus on it, but here's what I took out of it:
> 
> *Al Thornton* is going to have a great season. He has extended his range on the jumper, but it seems like he is falling in love with that midrange J he has.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the assessments Q. This must have been what it was like for people in the 60's and 70's when there was only a handful of televised games. You actually had to have somebody who was there live break things down for you. Somebody needs to let the Clippers know that this is indeed the 21st century, and that if you plan on ever being in the same league with your #1 in-city rivals it might be a good idea to get a contract with one of your flagships to televise preseason games. I don't know, maybe FSN gets better ratings from their 833rd running of "Before the Bigs" or whatever the hell else they show during the time slot that could be used for live NBA basketball. Whatever. 

Anyway, I'm a little dismayed at some of your reports, but not very surprised. 

Taylor I'm not very concerned about, considering he's going to be in the game for his offensive skills, not to mention his minutes will be greatly reduced once the season starts. 

Novak is exactly what you say he is: Matt Bullard. He's a 3pt specialist and he knows it, that's not a very well-kept secret. As long as they can work the ball around when he's in and draw up some effective plays to get him open beyond the arc he should never take a dribble all year long. 

Gordon is instant offense already, but I'm not surprised at his lack of abilities on the defensive end. This though should develop in time. He's a good enough athlete to be able to adapt to the speed of the NBA, and I think he'll improve over the course of the season. 

Jordan "has the basketball IQ of a 3 year-old"? Awesome. I was freaking rolling dude, that is the quote of the month as far as I'm concerned. As long as he can grab rebounds though like he did last night I'll be okay with him being remedial.


----------

